# 2 door coupe Approved for Uber



## Simon

So I know a guy running a 2 door coupe approved by Uber.


----------



## benk016

I had a ride from a driver in OKC that was in a 2-door convertible Ford Mustang. Nice car. But wife wasn't happy about riding in the back by herself since it was too small of a backseat for my legs to fit in the back.


----------



## Simon

I'm pretty sure only 4 door cars are allowed.


----------



## Fauxknight

Yes only 4 door is allowed, just means the person wasn't familiar with the vehicle or was in a hurry to meet a quota, either way it was a mistake. I guess good for him until/if they figure it out.


----------



## Simon

Fauxknight said:


> Yes only 4 door is allowed, just means the person wasn't familiar with the vehicle or was in a hurry to meet a quota, either way it was a mistake. I guess good for him until/if they figure it out.


Interested to see how this affects his rating.


----------

